
Ask HN: Why are resumes a problem? - probinso
A bunch of companies (even small ones) have chosen to use forms and text extractors on resumes during their application process. I&#x27;m not convinced that this is solving a real problem.<p>why is this a problem? what specifically does this solve? If you use these services, do you find them better than receiving a resume?
======
matart
They solve the problem of having to manually go through 1000s of applicants.
Most jobs these days have over 100 people applying. This software allows the
system to easily get rid of unqualified (whatever you set the criteria at)
applicants automatically.

I am sure there are many other uses like applicant tracking, job posting,
compliance with discrimination laws, etc.

